# Forbes 400 Richest Americans



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Well refering to tractors and such, the one on the list from our industry is Herbie Kohler with 1.5 BILLION. His empire consists of Kohler plumbing fixtures, furniture and electric generators as well as engines. He ranks in at 111. Didn't see Curt Moll ( owner of MTD, the largest manufacturer of lawnmowers in the world ) or Freddie Stratton ( Briggs Top Man ) or anyone from Deere.


----------

